
Baby gene experiment 'foolish and dangerous' - headalgorithm
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-48496652
======
joelx
I think the dangers of gene editing are similar to another form of risk all of
us take regularly - pharmaceutical drugs. We all take varying levels of drugs
(from antibiotics to painkillers to caffeine to alcohol). I recently had an
antibiotic regimen that wiped out my gut bacteria and now I can no longer eat
the spicy food I love... who knows if there was other important gut cultures
that affected the way I think or live? Even alcohol, humankind's oldest form
of drug is very poorly understood. Many conflicting studies on alcohol show
some benefits and some downsides.

